

Ask HN: What should I do? I work at a tech company who sucks at tech. - phiberoptik

I work as a web developer at a global, multi-billon dollar tech company. Sounds fabulous doesn't it? When I started it was. Then I started to get a peek behind the curtains and I'm starting to wonder how long the company can survive with some of the startling tech deficiencies I've discovered over the past few months.<p>For instance:<p>1) For the past five years one of our departments have scheduled client development calls by hand. Mostly on paper and and Excel spreadsheets. Not some advanced scheduling software - BY HAND.<p>2) I've been told we have several Petabyte storage facilities that our parent company uses, but we get an email every two weeks or so asking people to delete their files off the server which houses our websites because the storage on these servers are full.<p>3) Our client database is around 18 years old and has never been upgraded. It's impossible to run queries on the database (impossible as in not able to. Not impossible as in difficult to do). We were told they were going to fix the problem, but all they did was upgrade the interface, then told everybody they fixed it. It's actually slower now then it was before they upgraded the interface.<p>4) We have several developers who have built applications that have greatly improved the way we build our sites. Unfortunately, they don't train anybody to actually support the application. This means when the developer (the sole supporter) quits or moves to another department, there's no support for these applications - which has happened twice in the last two years. With no active support, we've had to abondon these applications or try and build new ones.<p>There's more, but I think you get the idea. So should I quit and try and find a company who actually has their stuff together, or stick it out and see what happens in the next few years?<p>Don't worry, it's only my career we're talking about.
======
noonespecial
That all sounds pretty par for the course when it comes to large companies,
technical or otherwise. The sharp edge of the blade (the technical stuff done
for customers) may be far from the daily operations in your department. The
rest is just an ordinary BigCo.

You've discovered why many people don't like working at big companies.
Sometimes, scheduling by hand is just easier that trying to find a system,
then test and deploy it to an organization so large etc.

I can tell you what will happen in the next few years. They'll bumble along as
they always have, getting no better, and maybe a little worse. If you stay
you'll adapt by learing to manage disappointment. The hardest thing I ever
learned at BigCo was _"Yes, there's a better way to do this; No we are not
going to do it."_

Decide if you are prepared to work in this culture for the long haul. I
personally decided that I could not, no matter what the risk I faced by
choosing not to. Just don't stick it out hoping it will somehow get better. It
won't.

------
pedalpete
I think it depends on how you feel about the company. Why did you take the job
originally? was it because the company was a global multi-billion dollar
brand? or was it because you thought you could make a difference.

Clearly there is opportunity for improvement. If you are capable of making
those improvements, and leading a change, this could be hugely beneficial to
you in the future. Either with the current company, or when moving to a new
company. Taking initiative (from my experience) has regularly paid back in
spades, and where it hasn't it has been an amazing learning experience.

Taking on each of the issues you mention 1) This is not entirely a surprise.
Excel is surprisingly easy to use for scheduling, and you'd be surprised how
many people don't know that there are alternatives. Maybe something as simple
as setting up a group calendar and teaching people how to use it would help.
(I'm currently building a calendaring app which targets this whole excel thing
specifically, so I've got some experience with why people use excel).

2) your web sites share storage with your e-mail server? is this a SAN? This
just sounds REALLY strange, and I agree it makes it seem like your CTO (or
whoever) doesn't have a grasp on things. I'd attack this one directly (though
politely) and figure out why this is, maybe explain the dangers, and figure
out a migration plan to move e-mails to an appropriate location.

3)Why is the database so slow? as you say it is a client database, so I can't
imagine it is slow due to the number of records. Is the client database
important? By the sounds of things, it isn't. Not everything needs to always
be updated.

4) I believe this issue is very common at many companies. I think it comes
down to communication tools, and protocols for releasing code.

As I look at what you're up against, I think you may benefit from writing a
one pager about how and why you think fixing these issues is important. Also,
I'd try to get macro, and look at not only how to solve each issue like a task
list, but try to find what the common thread is as to why the company has
these issues, and what framework/culture/other would not only resolve these
issues and others but also prime the company for continued growth.

If you can get some people within your company to listen to your plan and get
some momentum, you may find yourself helping the company. If you think people
in your department aren't interested, you might consider going to HR. It is
there job to retain top talent (like yourself), and if you'r e thinking of
leaving the company because of these issues, it is possible you aren't the
only one. HR may be able to help.

------
brk
You clearly don't have any respect for the organization.(Which may or may not
be warranted. It's not that I doubt your assessment, but it IS only 1 person's
one-sided opinion. No offense)

If the organization is as large as your post implies, and you are working at
the individual contributor level, then it's unrealistic to expect that you can
effect any measurable change.

So, you should move on to something that better suits your talents and
interests.

Also, it's good to get the random advice of the Intarwebs, but you probably
also need to develop a gut feel for when the time is right to start packing as
you progress through your career. Best to be able to see the signs of smoke
before the fire is visible...

Good luck.

------
michaelneale
Q: does the company make its income via billable time of staff? if so, it is a
services company (or a tech services company), not a tech company. The
difference is subtle to some but makes all the difference in how things work.

